# Incredible Gift



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

So I get a call today from a hunting buddy saying he has something to get to me. It turns out he has a thank you gift for taking he and his 12 year old son snow goose hunting this past Spring, as they had never been before. So he hands me this incredible feather that his 15 year old daughter painted for me. She enjoys painting wildlife, especially waterfowl on feathers of all things. I was speechless. My heck, what an amazing artist. Neither he or his daughter had any idea that a mature Drake Harlequin is one of my most coveted ducks. An incredible gift to be treasured for sure. I look forward to seeing many more of her paintings down the road.


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Very cool! Definitely talented.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

That is cool I wish I had a talent like that


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

What great gift......

Now the next question. Does she sale them?


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes she does. She really loves to do waterfowl, but she will do elk, deer, fish or whatever you want. Here are a few more examples. The goose flying at night was done on a white swan feather. Let me know if you are interested in getting any done up for gifts or for yourself.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

Those are amazing!! Very cool


----------



## Crow (Sep 15, 2007)

That's awesome she does very well.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone know if she still does this feather painting? I tried sending a PM to cootsrfun2shoot but haven't gotten a response.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I would also like to know this as well. At 15 or 16 years old, she's most likely busy with school.


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

I found the other post with the contact #. I have been in contact with him as well.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/28-trading-post/52130-cool-feather-art-sale.html


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

Them are cool looking .


----------

